# 1/48 Revell P-61



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Laying down the gloss.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good ol' Widder kit.
I picked up Great Wall's 1/48 kit a while ago. Insanely detailed.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Airbrushed the Alclad Chrome just for fun!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Pimp my Black Widow... looks like a fun project


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Some day I have to get around to the 61 my father flew once. Once. (They asked for volunteers to fly a night patrol - he usually flew p-47s). He got confused flying in the dark, got into a "graveyard spiral", and pulled up so hard he set up a tail flutter and peeled all the paint off the tail booms:










They didn't ask him back. :lol:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Cool story! I pulled off the masks.Not too bad!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> Some day I have to get around to the 61 my father flew once. Once. (They asked for volunteers to fly a night patrol - he usually flew p-47s). He got confused flying in the dark, got into a "graveyard spiral", and pulled up so hard he set up a tail flutter and peeled all the paint off the tail booms:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The paint peeled off the tail?
The picture doesn't lie, but I'm curious what forces can cause the paint to peel.

BTW - I hope you model it as it appeared 'post flight'. Would make for great display with picture and the story.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

_Severe _vibration. On the bright side, I don't need to know the serial number to build the model! There's only a four left. :lol:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Added some decals


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I guess I put enough weight in the nose!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looking good!


----------

